# Caribes



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Go ahead burlgars, put your hand in there.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

whats up with his lip


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice only if your Ps cut their lips fighting or eating...







!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man you need to give these guys a better home, poor guys are suffering why the hell did you cut there lips


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

those poop p's, cut lips are bad, and is it just a bad camera or is the water that dirty


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That is really unfortunate. WHY WOULD YOU WANT YOUR PIRANHAS SUSCEPTIBLE TO DISEASE AND BACTERIAL INFECTION BY CUTTING THEIR LIPS? They ought to be in a hospital tank so that they may heal. If their lips are not cut, ignore my comment. Whats so humerous about your Caribe anyway, I must have missed the punchline?

NOW THAT I KNOW THAT THEY WERE PURCHASED THAT WAY..... I am glad to know that they are well taken care of. They do look pretty bad ass though.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

We went through this in the Discussion Forum, I did not cut the lips, again and again I will tell you. They were bought like this and they dont need a hospital tank, Trust me. Theres 3 of em in a 55, more than enough space for them to heal which they have been doing since the 2 weeks ago I took this picture. Half bad camera half using the flash. The river rocks give the water a tint of yellow, check the 2nd pic thats how the water is.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

necklace in the water ? :s


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

They protect it.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

jesus fuking christ y do ppl always think they are cut lipped?

its clearly not.


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

looks like it has been torn whilr feeding or something


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i never said it was cut lips i just said whats up with his lip?...and now i remember you mentioning something about their lips in another thread my bad


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Somebody has definitely cut the lips off of those piranhas...I can clearly see that...I have done these in the past and I know by just looking at those photos...that is not a cut while feeding.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

look your water is cloudy the neclace may be screwing up the ph take it out. an for gods sake do a water change, and add salt


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I feel so bad for the poor little fella. Looks like his lip is shredded and tattered and still hanging down.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

things are fine just the way the are, and im adding 5 before the end of June. Necklace was just for pictures.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

those fish's lips were not cut....i think u ordered from George? cause the caribe i saw in his tank....most of them had lips that were messed up from shipping.....

and those lips do not show the cut marks a lip cutting would show.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah Dawgz, these are from George.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> those fish's lips were not cut....i think u ordered from George? cause the caribe i saw in his tank....most of them had lips that were messed up from shipping.....
> 
> and those lips do not show the cut marks a lip cutting would show.


That's exactly what I was thinking. If someone really did try cutting them, it was a horrible attempt.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> things are fine just the way the are, and im adding 5 before the end of June. Necklace was just for pictures.


i saw all of them the day after they came in...i really liked them...i think u have one of the ones i was going to buy...nice caribe...


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Who ever cut the lips did a very bad job...


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

no. not cut lips.. one of mine attacks from the front when garding his nest. During breeding time his lip looks the same. it will heal very fast with no scaring or problems just keep up the water changes.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

ouch


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you are adding 5 more reds in you 55 gallon tank?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

55 with like 7 large P's


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

very cramped is all i gotta say....


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you are adding 5 more reds in you 55 gallon tank?


Yes I am.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> you are adding 5 more reds in you 55 gallon tank?


Yes I am.
[/quote]


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

nice caribe, don't put the 5 reds in the 55


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice chain in the tank


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> you are adding 5 more reds in you 55 gallon tank?


Yes I am.
[/quote]

Please for the sake of healthy fish don't do this, a 55 is already small for your fish, don't add even more, not to metion the p's you have lips are cut, and your water is soooo cloudy, and you have some stupid neckleace in your tank







, I'm not telling you what to do, but be better to youir fish man


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I say if you want to put 5 in a 55gal. go for it I know it has worked for ppl in the past. your p"s might get a little aggrsive towards each other but only time will tell. good luck.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

5 in a 75 could work learn about piranha before u purchase them i learned da hard WAY


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

I still love how some of you think the lips are cut. Look at some previous threads on them and to me it's obvious they were not cut. Like many have said he would have had to use a spoon to make them look like that.

The fish look mean and do what you want tank wise. It's your money if they kill eachother so you can make the decision.


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

your an idiot and i could bet that only one will live...theone with his lips...and not the ones you intentionally cut...1st of all the two with no lips will eventually die and the one with lips will maybe live but in that discusting water and in a 75 GALLON TANK!!!!! i doubt theres enough room in that tank for even one caribe of that size....i think your an idiot and you wasted your money, you obviously have no experience with these beautiful creatures and should never buy another p again...piranhas are just not for you...get a different pet...i recommend a goldfish...maybe u are experienced enough for one of those...


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

didnt know carabie's teeth could grow so big, everyone's saying sumone cut the lip down? to show teeth? and guy says it wasnt him . . but, wutever, SEXY ASS TEETH MAN haha, thats effing scarey, wut lil munsters lol


----------



## crown (Jun 6, 2006)

werd they look mean with their teeth showing like that


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Update: Caribes Rockin!


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

NOW WAY IM PUTTING MY HAD IN THERE! LOL :rasp:

ICEMAN!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

UPDATE! did you get 5 more caribes for your 55 lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i hate the look of P's with thier lips cut............they loose all thier beauty.......


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

dezboy said:


> your an idiot and i could bet that only one will live...theone with his lips...and not the ones you intentionally cut...1st of all the two with no lips will eventually die and the one with lips will maybe live but in that discusting water and in a 75 GALLON TANK!!!!! i doubt theres enough room in that tank for even one caribe of that size....i think your an idiot and you wasted your money, you obviously have no experience with these beautiful creatures and should never buy another p again...piranhas are just not for you...get a different pet...i recommend a goldfish...maybe u are experienced enough for one of those...


I love how u said all that yet u have (10) 2.5" Reds in a 30 gallon...

HHAHAHAHAHAHAH MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOORRRRROOON

and yea, the lips were not cut....GOD DAMN, do u guys read at all!?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, I'm just rockin out with the 3 in there right now. There pretty fine with eachother and I got a good amount of decor. Its a nice tank. I'm prolly gonna do a rat feeding soon so I'll host it up here. I might even buy a fake hand(from a magic shop) and just put it in the tank. Move it around, piss em off. Show you guys what they'd do to it. Meanest fish around, no doubt about it.


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

i doubt their even alive they probably died 3 weeks ago and you dont want to admit it...if their still alive post new pics with the decor.. and the "fully healed" piranhas...and oh when are you planning on posting the rat vid. i do not beleive this man and neither should anyone else who reads this post...im outtt


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

You're really annoying.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> your an idiot and i could bet that only one will live...theone with his lips...and not the ones you intentionally cut...1st of all the two with no lips will eventually die and the one with lips will maybe live but in that discusting water and in a 75 GALLON TANK!!!!! i doubt theres enough room in that tank for even one caribe of that size....i think your an idiot and you wasted your money, you obviously have no experience with these beautiful creatures and should never buy another p again...piranhas are just not for you...get a different pet...i recommend a goldfish...maybe u are experienced enough for one of those...


I love how u said all that yet u have (10) 2.5" Reds in a 30 gallon...

HHAHAHAHAHAHAH MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOORRRRROOON

and yea, the lips were not cut....GOD DAMN, do u guys read at all!? [/quote]


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> your an idiot and i could bet that only one will live...theone with his lips...and not the ones you intentionally cut...1st of all the two with no lips will eventually die and the one with lips will maybe live but in that discusting water and in a 75 GALLON TANK!!!!! i doubt theres enough room in that tank for even one caribe of that size....i think your an idiot and you wasted your money, you obviously have no experience with these beautiful creatures and should never buy another p again...piranhas are just not for you...get a different pet...i recommend a goldfish...maybe u are experienced enough for one of those...


I love how u said all that yet u have (10) 2.5" Reds in a 30 gallon...

HHAHAHAHAHAHAH MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOORRRRROOON

and yea, the lips were not cut....GOD DAMN, do u guys read at all!?
[/quote]


----------

